# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  اغاني عروب صبح

## الوسادة

مرحبا يا حلوين يا اعضاء الحصن الغالي 

يللا استرجعوا معي ايام الطفولة 


و ان شالله عن ئريب رح احطها mp3 


( جديد : و انا عند وعدي و سحبت الصوت من الفيديو و عملت جهدي انه تكون الكواليتي عالية للصوت و صدقوا انه الأغاني مو موجودة MP3 الا ازا خاني البحث و كان في حد منزلها بس انا دورت و ما لقيتها بترككم معها ) 


اتفضلوا حملوا اغاني عروب صبح MP3 

شو فيها حمل من هنا 


اضحك للدنيا حمل من هنا 


فرفش حمل من هنا 


كبرها بتكبر  حمل من هنا 


لا تيأس لو بختك مال حمل من هنا 


نيالو هالبهلوان حمل من هنا 


بس لما نسحبها من الفيديو 

هلأ بنتركم مع الكلمات و الفيديو 


انكسرت ايدي 

ما لئيت  الكلمات لأني 


نيالو هالبهلوان 





نيالو هالبهلوان نيالو شو على بالو 

ما بيعرف سره انسان و بيضحك مهما جراله 

بتشئلب عحبال الوهم

و ناسي همه بدنياته 

ما بينهم و ما بنغم عايش اسعد اوئاته 

نيالو شو على باله نيالو هالبهلوان 

لو كل الناس بتشكي هو بيضحك و بيلعب 

و بيرسم احلى ضحكة و هو داير يتشئلب 

ضحكاته بتسلينا و كل الناس بتضحكله 

و هم الدنيا تنسينا و قلوب الناس تئله 

نياله شو عل باله نياله هالبهلوان 






كبرها بتكبر 





كبرها كبرها كبرها بتكبر صغرها صغرها بتصغر 

و ئبلك ئالوا بالأمثال بسبس للدنيا يا خال بس بس بس 

بسيطة بسيطة بسيطة 

لو انك تبرم هالأرض و تحمل هالسلم بالعرض 

و تجعل من همك وسواس 

و تضرب اخماس بأسداس 

و تئضي يومك بالتفكير

 اللي صاير بدو يصير 

ارمي ورا ضهرك الجراح 

و لا تندم على اللي راح 

و لا تئضي يومك مهموم 

و بتفكر في أمر اليوم 

و اتأمل بالمستئبل

 انه رح يبئى اجمل 

رح توصل لو طال الدرب

و رايح برضو يهون الصعب

لا تساهم في تنكيدك 

و لا تكسر ضهرك بإيدك 

و سهسههسهلها و انسى الدنيا و اهملها 










شو فيها 



شو فيها لو رنت ضحكة عشفافك و اهتز الكون

شو فيها لو كل من شافك بفكر انك مجنون 

اضحك خللي ضحكاتك تدخل كل ئلوب الناس

ضحكك زهرة اوئاتك و عبير و حب و احساس 

شو ما ئالوا ضل اتبسم ها ها هاها 

خللي اللي يشوفك يفهم انك رايئ و مرفه 




لا تيألس لو بختك مال 





ئالوا مرة بالأمثال لا تيأس لو بختك مال 

الدنيا في كتاب البخت مرة فوئ و مرة تحت 

و مرة في العالي بتطلع و مرة بتئرص و بتخدع 

لكن لا تيأس يا خال لا تيأس لو بختك مال

ضلك العب عالدولاب لا تحسب للدنيا حساب

الدنيا شغله تجارة للربح و للخسارة 

واجهها و لا ترهبها و اصمد حتى تكسبها

حتى تغير هالأحوال لا تيأس لو بختك مال

ان شرئ حظك غرب لا تحزن ضلك جرب

و حزنك عمره ما يفيدك 

ئلع شوكك بإيدك و اجني بإيدك خيراته 

و اصنع جنة دنياته 

و زينها بسحر و جمال لا تيأس لو بختك مال 






يتبع ..........

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]اضحك للدنيا 




اسمع منا شو بنئلك و اكتب هاي الحكمة عندك 

اضحك للدنيا بتضحكلك و ازعل رايح تزعل وحدك 

لو تزعل الورد بيدبل و الشمس تغيب من جديد 

لو تزعل الطير بيرحل و بيسكت صوت النشيد 

اسمع منا 


زعلك هم و حزنك غم لا تفتح باب الأحزان 

اوعى تزعل او تهتم و لا تكشر بإنسان 




فرفش




ئالوا فرفش فرفشنا 

مع انا عالحصيرة 

و طنشنا الدنيا و عشنا

 و خلينا الضحكة كبيرة

لو زحلئنا و نكسرت رجلينا 

نضحك و نئول صفيحة ايدينا 

لو فلسنا و انحسرت امانينا

نضحك و نئول بتفرج علينا 

ئالوا ئالوا فرفش


سكرنا كل الأبواب سكرناها بوج الريح 

و ما حسبنا للناس حساب حت نريح و نستريح 


فرفش معنا و لا تهتم بالفرحة ضل اتغزل

ما تهمل للدنيا هم ائلب لهمومك صندل 





و لا تزعلش 



لما تغضب خلئك فش و لا تغضبش 

و كش همومك كش كش و لا تزعلش 

ئالو فيه و انا ائلك فش في الدنيا زي الفرحان 

بيئضي عمره ما بيحملش في ئلبه ذرة احزان 

و اللي بيزعل ما بيعرفش شو معنى انه يفرح 

و مهما يدور ما بيوجدش للفرحة بئلبه مطرح 

اللي وجهه ما بيضحكش بيفئد حسنه و جماله 

و اللي بيضحك ما بيخسرش سحر الضحكة راس ماله 







يتبع ........[/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[COLOR="rgb(105, 105, 105)"][align=right]المدرسة احلى 



المدرسة احلى يمكن

المدرسة اغلى معئول

بعيونك بتحليها 

بالضحكة بتخليها 

احلى من ئطعة سكر

و احلى من اجمل منظر

اتخيل انه الطبشورة عم تضحك للسبورة 

احنا بنصنع حلاوتها

المعلم و البتعلم 

و احنا بنئطف زهرتها 

بفضل العلم بنتئدم 

و احنا بوئت الفرح نئول


المدرسة اغلى آه معئول


شوكولاته و لا جاتوه 

نئوا الطعم البتحبوه 






[/align][/COLOR]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شو بحب اغنيها وبحبها وانا صغيرة  :Bl (11):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]فعلا اغانيها بتجنن و لهلأ بسمعهم 

منورة زمردة [/align]*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=right]ما نسيت ال mp3 

بعد الإمتحانات ان شالله 

على موعد 
[/align]*

----------


## eman_nazzal1

المدرسة احلى يمكن بحب اغاني الاطفال

----------


## eman_nazzal1

thanks   ................. :SnipeR (27):

----------


## alaa_aldahabi

شكرااااااا كتير

----------


## سكر

يسلمو على المووضوع 

بجدا اغاني رائعه :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## الوسادة

جاري التحضير ان شالله يا جماعة بس لأنه الموضوع بعد شوي

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حلوييييييييييين كتير اغانيها 

يسلموووو وسادة واكيد انا بانتظار ال MP3

تقبلي مروري  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*( جديد : و انا عند وعدي و سحبت الصوت من الفيديو و عملت جهدي انه تكون الكواليتي عالية للصوت و صدقوا انه الأغاني مو موجودة MP3 الا ازا خاني البحث و كان في حد منزلها بس انا دورت و ما لقيتها بترككم معها ) 


اتفضلوا حملوا اغاني عروب صبح MP3 

شو فيها حمل من هنا 


اضحك للدنيا حمل من هنا 


فرفش حمل من هنا 


كبرها بتكبر حمل من هنا 


لا تيأس لو بختك مال حمل من هنا 


نيالو هالبهلوان حمل من هنا*

----------


## محمد العزام

كنا نسمعها كثير هالاغاني 
يسلموا كثير

----------


## الوسادة

اهلا و سهلا محمد منور

----------

